# Poa?



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

I believe this is poa? Anyone have control success for cool season lawn?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes. Annua.


----------



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)

I have luck spraying Poa with Image Nutsedge killer once you up the rate to 3oz per gallon. ONLY use this as a spot spray. Mix in a surfactant and marking dye and you should see results in a week if no heavy rain.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Stradguy93 said:


> I have luck spraying Poa with Image Nutsedge killer once you up the rate to 3oz per gallon. ONLY use this as a spot spray. Mix in a surfactant and marking dye and you should see results in a week if no heavy rain.


I've adjust hit it with my pre emergent dimension, and some speedzone and tenacity i had mixed. I'm gonna hand pull it for a couple weeks and if it keeps growing I'll try it thx


----------

